# Skype...still illegal?



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi everyone

Is skype still illegal in Dubai as I hear the rules have been recently changed? I heard that you can use it skype to skype but not to phone landlines or mobiles...is this true? I also heard from someone else that you can't even download skype in Dubai as it's blocked? Which is the right answer?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Skype has always been working to make calls from sype to skype, however skype website is blocked on Etisalat but is working on du.


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

Isn't this something to do with the UAE not being able to profit from skype calls to landline/mobile numbers?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

i live in a DU area, had no problem downloading skype here and can also do skype to landline calls (skype out).Friends in Etisalat area downloaded it at my home and can now use no problem at their home.


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

*Skype to skype*

I am also using Skype to Skype. 

Have used from Dubai to Uk and from Uk to Dubai on different laptops. 

- All worked fine without a VPN.


----------



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## cali76 (May 13, 2010)

Awesome I was concerned about this! Great Question!


----------



## mo_bay (May 30, 2010)

*Skype and landlines calls!!*

Hi,

I live in Al-Ain and up untill recently I was able to phone landlines from iPhone using Skype. Not any more !!!!

Any One Else???

Skype to Skype still working fine!!

Tried different forums but still no where!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Blacklogic (May 18, 2009)

To the best of my knowledge SkypeOut sometimes works from Jumeirah Beach residences.
However, Skype Out calls in most parts of Dubai are still blocked.


----------



## Ray1963UK (Apr 8, 2010)

pickle1973 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Is skype still illegal in Dubai as I hear the rules have been recently changed? I heard that you can use it skype to skype but not to phone landlines or mobiles...is this true? I also heard from someone else that you can't even download skype in Dubai as it's blocked? Which is the right answer?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey Pickle..... not sure of the legalities.... i have only arrived this week.... 

I had Skype pre-loaded on the lappy before i arrived.... used it last night to chat back to the UK... all worked fine.... 

was surprised i couldnt access a certain site tho.... seems very strict on what you can access withing the country..... but when in rome eh!!!!!

Ray


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Somewhat related question. I have Vonage service in the states and had planned on bringing my modem and using that for calls to/from the US. This gives me the advantage of being able to keep my phones numbers while I am in the UAE.

Anyone know if this will be blocked from there?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Essentially unless you are using Etisalat or Du you are breaking a law. 

-


----------



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

If you are having problems with Skype, try MSN. You have the option of Voice and Video calls with them as well. Saying that I haven't had any problems with Skype out here except the occasional poor quality call and calls dropping. I'm in a du area.


----------

